# training new dog



## MOCHIpie (Mar 2, 2004)

Before we got Mochi we had Gizmo. Gizmo had marked the whole house with his own... Now Mochi is trying to learn to potty only outside...but it's a little hard when Gizmo had all his accidents and his markings in the house. Will this affect Mochi's training and how can i go around this. So far Mochi is really good at his pottying outside..but occassionally he'll have a little accident here and there.

any sugg??


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Sounds like your little one is doing just fine. 

Accidents will happen even if the territory hasn't been "marked". Tiki will never go/mark in my home, but if he visits someone with dogs that have marked he will "sniff and lift"








. After catching him with a few "NO"s he stops. It is very natural for them to try to mark where another has done the same. 

You may want to try using an odor removal product (such as; Simple Solution, Un Duz-It or Nature's Miracle) on the places that have been marked. This and careful supervision should teach Mochi that he is go outside only.

Judi


----------

